
If you want more women in Silicon Valley, start by giving your girls Legos - jseliger
http://qz.com/5912/if-you-want-more-women-in-silicon-valley-start-by-giving-your-girls-legos/
======
lttlrck
Without a proper scientific study the premise is worthless. IMO it's _at
least_ just as likely they were predisposed to play with lego...

------
batista
And maybe force them to like programming. Slap them if they don't use a
computer for hours every day.

Sorry, but the idea that we should artificially excite girls about programming
is silly to me. If they are interested, fine, if not, so be it. The very first
programmer was a woman (Ada Lovelace) and she didn't have Legos or prep talks.

Why start from the premise that there _should_ be 50%-50% men and women
programmers and try to force that, instead of watching what girls and boys
actually like, and of course help any girl that _actually_ wants to go into
programming?

We don't force young boys to go into ballet dancing, or even think that there
is a problem because the genders there are not 50%-50%. And we don't give
benzedrine, beers and toy trucks to girls to make them go into truck driving,
which is also a profession with a gender imbalance.

Oh, and what about professional basketball and football? Should we force girls
to be into it more, and force people to watch them play professionally?
Because men's basketball and men's football currently dominate.

~~~
johnny22
it's artificial to give women legos to play with when they are children? I
wouldn't say using Ada as an example really fits your argument considering she
was taught mathematics at an early age, which is certainly more direct than
playing with legos.

